# Touring the scottish highlands this xmas



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone

We would like to travel from Thurso along the coastal road down to Unapool to Kyle of Lochalsh, over xmas. 

We have a 6m motorhome - will the roads be ok in the winter? Will we need snow chains? Any 'must sees'? Are we crazy?!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated (apart from the craziness - nothing can be done!)

Thanks

Simone


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

I would consider winter tyres as well though if you stick to the coast you should avoid most snow if you are lucky
You will also be short of daylight that far north in December


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sounds a great plan, i love touring in winter.

Agreed, winter tyres would be good, they make such a difference.

Paul.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We spent Jan and Feb 2009 in Scotland, and found the further north away from the mountains it was the milder and dryer it seemed to be. 

Our camper is 6.5ish and we had no problems. 

Some campsites are shut but its worth asking if they can still help you out. Along the north coast one campsite had leccy but no water, the next had water and no leccy for instance.

We went back last year 23rd April to get married on Farr Bay beach, sun, rain, hail and snow by 3pm, but a lovely spot  

Have fun


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Lucky devils, well its the Highlands so you will get some weather but enjoy yourselves, as far as I know Applecross campsite will be open as we thought about Xmas there last year but never made it
Chris.


----------



## peedie (Feb 14, 2011)

*Scottich Highlands*

Hi,
If you get good weather you won't regret the trip as the winter can be spectacular in sunshine. Coastal areas in the west generally get less snow than anywhere else due to the higher sea temperature and prevailing westerly wind.
We also have a 6m motorhome and there are loads of great spots for wild camping all over the highlands so you can have a new view every day.
Visit the Summer Isles at Achiltibuie and if you need water, electric, drains, wifi etc I can PM you our contact details as we live there. Campsite is shut in the winter.

Peter


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We set off on spec during the Christmas Holidays a couple of years back, we made our way up to Inverness down the side of Loch Ness and on to Fort Augustus, all without any problems in fact it was a brilliant drive up.
We planed to stay the night in Fort Augustus except we didn't!. It started snowing, heavily so we had a decision do we go over to Fort William and the better climate on the West Coast or do we stay where we are in Fort Augustus.

We went!.

We set off across towards Fort William as the weather on the West Coast is never as iffy as the East coast. All the time the snow was falling and getting thicker on the roads. There was no traffic coming the other way which looked ominous 8O but we carried on thinking we have water the bog is empty and we have loads of snap in the van if we get stuck we get stuck.
Up ahead through the snow we could see what looked like a big lorry, which turned out to be a snow plough, we tucked in behind it as it seemed to be going our way. After a bit I managed to see behind us and there was a line of cars and HGVs all nose to tail, we were all following the snow plough.. And still not a single vehicle coming the other way..

Eventually about 5 miles from Fort William the snow stopped and the roads were once again clear, the snow plough turned round and set off back towards Inverness. For the rest of the journey there was no snow. We travelled down to Oban and wild camped in the car park at Ganavan sands for a couple of days then mooched down the west coast stopping at various spots and then back home.. 

The East side took the full brunt of the snow, the West was clear.

Result.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have toured the last few winters when it was sub zero for weeks. -18c one night wilding. The biggest issue we have found is gettng water when it's been cold for a while so that can need some thought. We always have a 20litre plastic container with a tap as a backup which can be fiilled from a house or pub if necessary. 

Emptying the loo is never an issue. We have got stuck in snow a couple of time but your never far from a 4x4 or tractor. Sounds fun. Enjoy it.


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

We just did the same trip in October and it was fantastic, as far as must-see's you are spoilt for choice but I agree with above you should go to the summer isles, pity the site is closed as its new and fantastic.
Have a look at just past Oldshoremore on the B801 as theres a carpark with public toilets and overnight camping is accepted.(its the carpark for Sandwood Bay walk if you are feeling energetic).
Applecross would be great if you can get to it, the pass from the south is high and the road from the north is long and winding, ok if the weather permits, but hey i can think of worse places to be snowed in than Applecross - we stayed at Toscaig Pier just south of Applecross, great wild camp spot.
Roads are brilliant, far fewer potholes than further south thats for sure. Theres some good wild camp sites posted on the site guide on here but again you are spoilt for choice.
I'll defer to others for advice on the weather as you dont want to be taking any chances up there as despite what has been said, 4x4 and tractors are not that common up there

enjoy and good luck

K :wink:


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Touring scotland in Winter*

We went up to Arisaig on the 2nd January one year. Had a great time. If ypu get the crisp cold weather and clear blue skies nowhere else will be more beautiful. Look at my blog for (summer) pictures of Durness/Wester Ross area. gorgeous!

http://[email protected]


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the info...a few more questions:

winter tyres and/or snow chains?

wild camping - do you use gas for heating?

I'm reading up on the winterisation stuff - really stupid question - but how can I tell if the vehicle has been previously done? (newbie with 6yr old dethleff mh)

Has anyone seen the northern lights, when in that area?

Cheers
S.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

simandme said:


> Has anyone seen the northern lights, when in that area?
> 
> Cheers
> S.


I await a response on that question, it is Sandra and my lifelong dream to witness this spectacle..We can not afford to go to Norway but would go to the top of Scotland..

ray.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome simandme. I'm relatively new to this as well and you appear to be living my dream  

We bought a 7 year old dethleffs a couple of months ago and would love to get away over Christmas but family and work will not allow. My wife spoke to dethleffs and was told that the insulation was good down to about -15, the fresh water tank is on board so should be relatively ok but we're not sure that the grey water is lagged.

Winter wildcamping appeals but with only one battery, no solar panel and no winter tyres it's not going to be this year. We will be watching your updates with interest


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi again

We saw the Northern lights a few weeks ago in Iceland, several occasions were nice, but one was absolutely stunning, well worth the just slightly expensive getting to Iceland part all by itself! But having read a book about it while there we discovered it has even been seen as far south as the Italian Alps?!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Aurora_Kp_Map_Eurasia.gif

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora_(astronomy)

Our fresh tank is inboard, but the 70l each black and grey tanks are uninsulated underneath. Both did freeze on occasion in Scotland in '09, requiring a sharp tent peg to loosen them, not ideal!!

But since then we've discovered that its usually just the small exposed bit of fluid in the exit to the tank thats frozen, not the whole thing by any stretch, and now put maybe a mugfull of screenwash down the plug hole and loo immediately after tank emptying (valve closed).

I couldn't definitely say we've been in identical weather since (certainly -10 deg C and gales though), but we've certainly not had anything freeze. I don't know why as I would think the screenwash would just dilute, maybe some seeps around the gate valve?

I don't think our solar panels did much up there, so requiring helpful campsite owners to open up and let us plug in every 3-4 days between wild camps.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not sure we're ready for a complete wild camp experience (in Winter) either - I like the idea of topping up every few days. Our shower is adequate only and the better half is not keen in swimming. 

A friend gave us a link for a 'northern lights' warning: 
http://aurorawatch.lancs.ac.uk/ so we're hoping this will mean we won't be awake all night, unless there is a good chance of them appearing.


----------



## peedie (Feb 14, 2011)

The northern lights are frequently visible in the highlands when conditions are right and the longer the night the better the chance. We have gas heating which we keep on at night in cold weather (there is another thread about that on here).
The village hall in Achiltbuie has showers with underfloor heating which you can get access to for £1 also swimming pool in Ullapool and Poolewe


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Simandme

just do it your van will be fine and I bet your warm as toast.

Our kontiki is 15 years old, got loads of draughty gaps, one battery, no solar (yet) and last Christmas when it was -18 the coldest night I was sat in a t shirt. If your fire is anything like our aging carver it will get the van to a lovely temp within half an hour.

You do use Lots of gas so fill up points need thinking about. 

We tended to do two or three nights wild then two on a cl for a big charge and the bi telly


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds great... I'm really envious. :wink: 

I was advised to take a small bucket and let the waste drain straight into the bucket if theres a serious risk of freezing, so your tank never gets frozen up.

K :wink:


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds great... I'm really envious. :wink: 

I was advised to take a small bucket and let the waste drain straight into the bucket if theres a serious risk of freezing, so your tank never gets frozen up.

K :wink:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

In March 2007 I heard of a severe weather warning for Scotland.
That was enough for me, and we headed north.

It turned not to be as bad as forcast, and we really enjoyed our first winter touring.

Here's a few pics taken in the Glen Coe, Fort William region to set the mood.

http://www.pbase.com/campertravels/hdr_gm

Click on pics to view full size.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Zozzer

Loved the photos - so moody! How long did you tour? Did you bother taking snow chains?

S


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

simandme said:


> Hi Zozzer
> 
> Loved the photos - so moody! How long did you tour? Did you bother taking snow chains?
> 
> S


We just went up for the week, we didn't take any snow chains, but to be honest the snow wasn't that bad and the snowploughs / gritters kept the main routes clear.

In hindsight, we were stupid, and that was soon became apprarent with the bad weather we had last winter. Had the servere weather warning that lured us up to the highlands to capture those photo's turned out to be really bad, then we could have foud oursleves in a serious situation.

Afterall, none of us would think of leaving home without a jack in case of a puncture. So carrying a set of snowchains may not be such a bad idea with ever changing global weather patterns becoming more servere.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Update on snowy Scotland trip:

Well, we've made it to Aviemore so far. Thx for everyone's advice. We have got external screens, snow chains, snow socks, elec fan heater and elec oil-radiator, shovel, and thermal internal screens for other windows. We're not carrying any water in the tank, as the boiler kept wanting to dump it all. Instead we're being wussy and sticking to parks with elec h/up and bathroom facilities. 

Lots of snow/ice, with temp staying around zero, but inside is warm and dry. Seen plenty of cars on the A9 that have crashed in the poor conditions. We've used the snow socks for the first time today to get into a caravan park. 

Loving the trip - still aiming for Thurso and then across to the west. Trying to figure out how to retire (very early) or get a mobile job :roll:


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

We at Durness at the moment......but the high winds are going to hit us today and for the next week (give or take a few hours) So if anyone is planning to come this far north I would suggest they take a look at this web site for a weather report

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/

We were planning to stay till after xmas but we may well be off in the morning which is a real shame as this is a lovely part of the world and a great campsite.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

That wind website is very useful!!

We stayed in Dunbeath last night - MH got rattled by the high winds (well they felt strong!), but the site is quite exposed. We've decided to still go round the top and to the west - hoping that we'll find a little nook somewhere to hide from the winds. 

Goodluck with your travels - keep us posted if you find a wind-free spot!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Last update: we're heading back south after 10 days in Northern Scotland - we got as far as Dunnet Head and Ardnamurchan lighthouse. The slight bit of snow has been no bother.
Even managed to wild camp for a night (near Salen) and not freeze! We're staying in a lovely caravan park at Oban, which unfortunately is shutting in Feb (we're the only ones here, but that is not the reason for the closure).

My one word advice for other newbies - big winds in Scotland! Be prepared to change plans...always something good will appear.

Now for the next hols in Easter...somewhere a bit warmer and drier...


----------

